# Laser level bubble dried up.



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

You might want to contact Skil. Their customer service is pretty helpful.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Get a new one or contact skill.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

ramakristan said:


> Recently, I bought myself a Skil Laser level via my bro from UK and it comes with 2 air bubbles but realised one of it has dried up.
> Can anyone help me how to fill with water ?? I was thinking of drilling a tiny hole, pump in some colour water and seal it up with glue or something.
> Help appreciated, thanks.
> Cheers,
> chris


You can't just fill it with water, it will grow algae. I think you now have a laser pointer. Thanks for listing the brand.


----------

